# IBS Medication that doctors do not offer



## -Catarina- (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, im new here, and I wanted to share that i was diagnosed 2 years ago with IBS- D and i was put on all sorts of medications that did not help. So I did research and found one that has worked wonders and let me live my life normally again. It is called Gabapentin , i take 100mg once a day, I started off taking it 3 times a day then loured myself off down to 1 a day. Im doing great. I highly suggest you ask your doctor about this miracle worker of a medication.  Also along with the gabapentin I take a probiotic that is amazing as well, it is called Florastore, i purchased it at Walmart. I hope this helps


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I take Gabapentin for migraines and had been taking it before my IBS symptoms ever started. It doesn't seem to help me much, what is it that it helps you with (symptoms)? I have cut down recently since I've started seeing a chiropractor who has been working on my neck and easing some of the headache pain. Now that I think about it, my diahrrea has been worse since I've been taking less gabapentin. Maybe I should go back to taking my full dose. I have also taken Florastor and it worked great for me for a few months then it started being less effective for me. I'm glad you are feeling better. Hope it stays that way for you.


----------

